# whos planting??



## big game cook (May 3, 2013)

anyone getting or got them in the soil yet? with the never ending winter im just beginning. got sweet banana cayanne in and bells. slim pickings at the market still. wally only has hot varietys in the $3 singles. hard to fill a garden with them lol. needing some hotties. jalapenos 4 packs had sold out before i got to them.  tilled some composted rabbit waste into the garden again this year. should make some great growing. last season i had green bells about to my shoulders.

plan a few more this year. my grandparents just cant get out and work a garden anymore and i tilled thier plot yesterday. my uncle wants to plant a few tomatoes there so i stuck my NC giant pumpkins and a row of zuchinni in theres. that frees up room in mine for more firey treats.

screwed aroung to long and wanted to get some more jalokia seeds started this year. never bought any. maybe the greenhouses will get them lol. hottest i can usually get here is carribian reds. and i have to hit a specialty grower to get them. the retail outlets have regular habaneros but thats about it. i had a friend in texas once send me some scotch bonnets, and pequins and a few other exotics a while back. them were the days.


----------



## daveomak (May 3, 2013)

I have several plants started from seed.....  It's still freezing here at night.... I'll have to wait for a week or so...


----------



## fpnmf (May 3, 2013)

I started everything with seeds in the greenhouse.

Got mini watermelons, acorn squash, onions and bush beans already in....

 Got mini bells habs 2 kinds of japs coming out of the trays and into 2 inch pots..a few weeks and they will be in the ground...

Going to put potatos in half barrels next week...

I was real happy with the gardening til yesterday..was walking back from the mailbox (its across the street) heard a strange sound in the field

next to us..I waltzed over and found a baby wild boar staring at me...

I am watching for the mama with my scoped Ruger...

   Craig













P4290007 (2).JPG



__ fpnmf
__ May 3, 2013


















P4290009 (2).JPG



__ fpnmf
__ May 3, 2013


















P4300001.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ May 3, 2013


----------



## daveomak (May 3, 2013)

fpnmf said:


> I was real happy with the gardening til yesterday..was walking back from the mailbox (its across the street) heard a strange sound in the field
> 
> next to us..I waltzed over and found a baby wild boar staring at me...
> 
> ...


Ummmm Good....   Fresh garden veggies and wild pig.....   Are you gonna put a pig fence up around the veggie patch ??


----------



## fpnmf (May 3, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Ummmm Good....   Fresh garden veggies and wild pig.....   Are you gonna put a pig fence up around the veggie patch ??


Nope..gonna put a pig in the smoker...

              Craig


----------



## frosty (May 3, 2013)

Good luck with the boar hunt Craig!  Have tried some Japs and Habs, but the birds got to them.  Might keep lloking for some more though.

All I got right now is some tomatoes planted, but they look goo so far.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## themule69 (May 3, 2013)

fpnmf said:


> Nope..gonna put a pig in the smoker...
> 
> Craig


not a thing wrong with wild hog. it makes great sausage and pulled piggy YUM YUM.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## themule69 (May 3, 2013)

i have a little of my garden planted. i have noticed that the deer eat the jalapeno plants. it has happened for many years. they leave everything else in the garden alone. just eat the jalapeno plants off at the ground. has anyone else had that problem? then a May 3rd snow. in Arkansas no less.

have several differ ant peppers, differ ant tomatoes, differ ant squash.

then onions, garlic and mint( watch out for the mint. it will take over if you let it) 













garden 1.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 3, 2013






squash













garden 2.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 3, 2013






apple tree













apple tree.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 3, 2013


















garden 3.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 3, 2013






happy smoken.

David


----------



## chef willie (May 3, 2013)

Put some Yukon Gold taters and Sugar Snap Peas with edible pods in the tractor tire about March 1st that are doing well now. I had them covered with plastic like a mini-greenhouse. In the main raised bed the Elephant Garlic has been in since last Fall and I just put in the hot peppers yesterday. Thai birds eyes and cayenne's and a pony pak of Poblanos for stuffing

I'll put in a few more 'exotic' peppers soon and the usual tomato & some squash that becomes chicken feed.














GARDEN1.jpg



__ chef willie
__ May 3, 2013



















GArden2.jpg



__ chef willie
__ May 3, 2013


----------



## jaybone (May 7, 2013)

Here's how my stuff is looking today;

Front flower bed;













FrontFlowerBed.JPG



__ jaybone
__ May 7, 2013






Black Beauty Egg Plant and 4 Big Bertha Bell Peppers;













BlackBeautyEggPlant&BigBerthaBellPepper.JPG



__ jaybone
__ May 7, 2013






Mortgage Lifter and Yellow Brandywine Tomatoes;













MortgageLifter&YellowBrandyWine.JPG



__ jaybone
__ May 7, 2013






Burpless, Homemade Pickle, Fanfare, Japanese, Armenian, & Lemon Cucumbers;













Cucumbers.JPG



__ jaybone
__ May 7, 2013






Jubilee, Misty, O'Neal, & Reveille Southern High Bush Blueberries;













BlueBerries&Pomegranate.JPG



__ jaybone
__ May 7, 2013






Roma Tomato;













RomaTomato.JPG



__ jaybone
__ May 7, 2013






Black Beauty Zucchini;













BlackBeautyZucchini.JPG



__ jaybone
__ May 7, 2013






Early Girl Tomato;













EarlyGirlTomato.JPG



__ jaybone
__ May 7, 2013






Black Beauty Egg Plant;













BlackBeautyEggPlant.JPG



__ jaybone
__ May 7, 2013






Habanero & 4 Mucho Nacho Jalapenos;













Habanero&MuchoNachoJalapenos.JPG



__ jaybone
__ May 7, 2013






Super Sweet 100 Cherry Tomato;













SuperSweet100CherryTomato.JPG



__ jaybone
__ May 7, 2013






Red Potatoes;













RedPotatoes.JPG



__ jaybone
__ May 7, 2013






Rosemary and Ambrosia & Wonderful Pomegranates;













Rosemary&Pomegranate.JPG



__ jaybone
__ May 7, 2013






Strawberries;













Strawberries.JPG



__ jaybone
__ May 7, 2013






Myers Lemon and 4 Pluots;













Myer'sLemon&Pluots.JPG



__ jaybone
__ May 7, 2013






Flavorosa, Flavor Grenade, Flavor Queen, & Dapple Dandy Pluots;













Pluots.JPG



__ jaybone
__ May 7, 2013






Panache, Black Mission, Kadota, & Janice Seedless Kadota Figs;













Figs.JPG



__ jaybone
__ May 7, 2013






Craig's Crimson, Lambert, Lapins, & Royal Rainier Cherries;













Cherries.JPG



__ jaybone
__ May 7, 2013






The Pluots, Figs, & Cherries are in their 5th season and are grafted on dwarf & semi-dwarf root stock and planted using Dave Wilson Nursery Backyard Culture High Density Fruit Tree Growing technique.

Bearss Lime;













BearssLime.JPG



__ jaybone
__ May 7, 2013






Bosc, Bartlett, Comice, Red Bartlett, D'Anjou & ? Multi-Grafted Espalier Pear Tree;













MultiGraftEspalierPear.JPG



__ jaybone
__ May 7, 2013






Onions & Garlic drying on covered patio.  Had onions drying on ground until yesterday.  Had to move under pation due to rain forecast.  Garlic is hanging on lattice panels.













Onions&GarlicDrying.JPG



__ jaybone
__ May 7, 2013






The carboard box and plastic container are full of Amazing Products pellets.

Also have a Fuji Apple and Oro Blanco Grapefruit tree that I forgot to take photos of.  My idea is to have some type of fruit or veggie ripe in the garden at any time throughout the year.  Winter garden usually contains lettuces, spinach, sweet peas, carrots, and radishes at a minimum.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## bama bbq (May 7, 2013)

My little boxes are in. 













photo (2).JPG



__ bama bbq
__ May 7, 2013


















photo (3).JPG



__ bama bbq
__ May 7, 2013


















photo (4).JPG



__ bama bbq
__ May 7, 2013


----------



## jaybone (May 7, 2013)

Bama, them's some nice looking beds.  Great to see the kids involved!


----------



## fpnmf (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JayBone*
> Also have a Fuji Apple and Oro Blanco Grapefruit tree that I forgot to take photos of.  My idea is to have some type of fruit or veggie ripe in the garden at any time throughout the year.  Winter garden usually contains lettuces, spinach, sweet peas, carrots, and radishes at a minimum.
> 
> Thanks for looking.


WOW!!!!

Awesome garden!!!

Thanks for sharing!!

      Craig


----------



## fpnmf (May 8, 2013)

Looking good Mule,Willie and Bama!!

          Craig


----------



## daveomak (May 8, 2013)

Great looking gardens.....   Nice to see the kids involved....     

Dave


----------



## big game cook (May 12, 2013)

great pics. i live in town so no deer problems. my problems are the squibbeling starlings. they will strip 3 dozen plants in one morning. clip em off at the ground. i used a bird net for a while. now i just get coffee cans from the recycle dumpster and cut out the ends.













100_2483.jpg



__ big game cook
__ May 12, 2013






row of celeb tomatoes then roma then bells sweet and red bell and new mexico jim. still havent found any hot peppers at the stores that arent in singles. i wont buy them. got to be 6 or 4 packs. the far left is horseradish. then some rubarb on the left up the pic a bit. thats been growing here since before i bought the place. we really dont use it much. i pick a staly once in a while every year and chomp on it. the kids do too. i need to make something from it. the darn goat runs to it everytime he gets out. then has a stomach ach for days. he likes the horseradish leaves too. radishes are just popping through. the zuchinni is breaking the soil today. hopefully no more frosts. getting cool in the night but not close to frost. these were taken when i posted the thread then i forgot to post. the green rebar marked my rasdishes. there up now though.













garden.jpg



__ big game cook
__ May 12, 2013






my asparagus will be picken size next year. planted it 3 years ago. about pencil size and a couple that were a lil bigger.


----------



## jaybone (May 14, 2013)

fpnmf said:


> WOW!!!!
> 
> Awesome garden!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Craig!  Your stuff looks great too!  We don't have pigs to worry about but I have chicken wire up to keep doggies and kitties out.  We do get opossums and skunks from time to time.  Not sure I'd want to try smoked skunk but opossum might be interesting.


----------



## jaybone (May 14, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Great looking gardens.....   Nice to see the kids involved....
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave!  You've got a nice garden going there too.


----------



## jaybone (May 14, 2013)

JayBone said:


> Thanks Dave!  You've got a nice garden going there too.


I just realized you didn't post garden photos in this thread but I had seen an older thread that showed some of your previous garden photos and it was those photos that I had stuck in my head.  Sorry


----------



## dougmays (May 15, 2013)

man you guys are blowing me out of the water! Started some Early Jalepenos, Hot Rod Serranos, and GHOST peppers from sead in the middle of march. First time growing Ghosts and read that they can take up to 120 days to bloom.

Jalepenos have grown quick, got them in the ground already. Ghost seedlines are nice and hardening but only about 1" tall right now. Started some Green tomato plants as well but lost one to heat and just put 2 more in the ground but they are already getting the white stuff on there leaves...so maybe diseased?

i have terrible luck with tomatos


----------



## chef willie (May 15, 2013)

fpnmf said:


> Looking good Mule,Willie and Bama!!
> 
> Craig


HAH,,,,,thanks....but just when you think you got your s*** together somebody posts pictures of an orchard like garden that blows you away....lol. That's a lot of effort and work...you guys ROCK......awesome job


----------



## migraine (May 17, 2013)

so... just where did you get the Oro Blanco grapefruits from?  Those are the wife's(and mine) favorite.  We had tree in SoCal and have had no luck finding trees or the fruit in Sacramento.

thanks.

brian


----------



## jaybone (May 17, 2013)

migraine said:


> so... just where did you get the Oro Blanco grapefruits from?  Those are the wife's(and mine) favorite.  We had tree in SoCal and have had no luck finding trees or the fruit in Sacramento.
> 
> thanks.
> 
> brian


The tree was already growing in the backyard when we moved into the house in 1986.  Been producing wonderful crops ever since.  Sorry I don't have a source for you.  I love em too.  Very juicy and I think sweet.  Can't get the wife to touch em.  She doesn't know what she's missing.


----------



## big game cook (May 22, 2013)

well finally warming up here in cent il. got a couple tomitillo tomato in today. for my tomittilo/avocodo green salsa. planted a row of jalapeno finally. found a 4 pack. still no habenaros. all the stores have them dang bonnies 2" pots for $3. im not paying $12 for a row of peppers darn it.


----------



## s2k9k (May 22, 2013)

Well I'm not growing any but a friend of mine has about 50 plants going, japs, habs, trinidads and some carolina reapers. He wants to start marketing his own hot sauce. He is a member here so I will pass this thread on to him, I know he has a bunch of pics! Thanks for posting, I missed this somehow!

There are so many Great pics here I don't know where to start so this is for everyone:
Awesome gardens everyone!!!
I wish I had the patience to grow something as beautiful as you are!!!
Keep it coming!!!


----------



## fpnmf (May 23, 2013)

My first attempt at a veg garden is looking good today..

The watermelons didnt get enough space..

We could use some rain here in the panhandle...

Some backyard garden pics too..













P5220001.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ May 23, 2013


















P5220002.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ May 23, 2013


















P5220003.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ May 23, 2013


















P5220004.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ May 23, 2013


















P5220005.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ May 23, 2013


















P5220006.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ May 23, 2013


















P5220007.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ May 23, 2013


















P5220008.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ May 23, 2013


















P5220009.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ May 23, 2013


















P5220010.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ May 23, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (May 23, 2013)

Pretty....Craig.....looks nice.  My garden is starting to really kick in too!

Kat


----------



## jaybone (May 24, 2013)

Craig your landscaping and garden are beautiful!  Bet it's nice to find a comfy spot back there and just relax and take in the peacefulnuss and enjoy the rewards of your labor.  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 24, 2013)

My D-I-L has a bunch of goodies in her garden - Okre, Tomatoes , Peppers of different kinds, Egg Plant, Squash, Green Onions and on and on.

Q-view as they get going. Hope this cool weather her in NW oihO doesn't hurt them, I want some Gumbo with Okra ( the good way). And some Poppers would be great.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  , not to mention the grilled Veggies and Salsa.

With mouth watering, I waiting to get some goodies and try to . . .


----------



## themule69 (May 24, 2013)

oldschoolbbq said:


> My D-I-L has a bunch of goodies in her garden - Okre, Tomatoes , Peppers of different kinds, Egg Plant, Squash, Green Onions and on and on.
> 
> Q-view as they get going. Hope this cool weather her in NW oihO doesn't hurt them, I want some Gumbo with Okra ( the good way). And some Poppers would be great.....
> 
> ...


OH Stan. Gumbo with Okra, Peppers, Onions, Sausage, Chicken. I can handle all of that. but now i need
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





? How do i grow shrimp in Arkansas?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Happy smoken my friend.

David


----------



## fpnmf (May 24, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Pretty....Craig.....looks nice.  My garden is starting to really kick in too!
> 
> Kat


Thank you Kat!!


JayBone said:


> Craig your landscaping and garden are beautiful!  Bet it's nice to find a comfy spot back there and just relax and take in the peacefulnuss and enjoy the rewards of your labor.  Thanks for the pics.


Thanks Jay!!!

My fav places to hang are in the greenhouse..the succulent collection is very cool to watch this time of the year and watching the fish eat and the resident frog getting irritated from being invaded by me...

We made a pesto from the herb garden today and our lunch was burgers I ground from chuckies,my bacon and lettuce from the greenhouse.. 

  Craig


----------



## themule69 (May 24, 2013)

fpnmf said:


> Thank you Kat!!
> 
> Thanks Jay!!!
> 
> ...


Garden looks great Craig. Now your making me hungry. Burgers with the works.

happy smoken my friend.

David


----------



## big game cook (May 25, 2013)

pics look great guys. heres a few more now mines going.

ran the mini tiller through it yesterday. radishes are up and the plants are above the cans now.













100_2613.jpg



__ big game cook
__ May 25, 2013






here is my compost heap. where my weeds go.













100_2615.jpg



__ big game cook
__ May 25, 2013






kids toad garden. the elephant ear in the center isnt up yet. just getting things planted here.













100_2616.jpg



__ big game cook
__ May 25, 2013






just finishing up the pond. its a re work. my old liner went to pot, and we just got this one in last year. still finishing up the landscaping. the bush has to go. its 1/2 dead.













100_2617.jpg



__ big game cook
__ May 25, 2013






the black tub is a where one pump runs. i fill it with floating water hyacinths in the summer. the roots make a natural filter. still have to stack the rocks around it. just drained and cleaned a week ago. just got stones laid and grass is coming up.













100_2618.jpg



__ big game cook
__ May 25, 2013






fish! plam sized goldfish.













100_2620.jpg



__ big game cook
__ May 25, 2013


----------



## jaybone (May 25, 2013)

Lookin' good.  Man that's some nice dark loamy looking veggie bed soil.  Love yer mulcher.


----------



## big game cook (May 25, 2013)

do a few container plants too!













100_2623.jpg



__ big game cook
__ May 25, 2013


















100_2626.jpg



__ big game cook
__ May 25, 2013


















100_2627.jpg



__ big game cook
__ May 25, 2013


----------



## big game cook (May 25, 2013)

JayBone said:


> Lookin' good.  Man that's some nice dark loamy looking veggie bed soil.  Love yer mulcher.


ya it was good black soil and for the past 7-8 years i till all my shredded leaves into it as well as rabbit and goat waste. it grows some vegies for sure. aslo wet as ist raining on my parade today.


----------



## big game cook (Jun 10, 2013)

well finally had no choice. spent $12 for a row of habenaros. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  OT at work make the pain a lil easier.  got a few radishes about ready to pull.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 10, 2013)

big game cook said:


> well finally had no choice. spent $12 for a row of habenaros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last couple of years my radishes haven't done anything. this year. the bulb is the same size as the stalk, again.  replanted again. but that has been the same for a couple of years.WHY?

I use to get nice radishes. I planted differant companies seeds. Same thing, What is going on? To much water?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## daveomak (Jun 11, 2013)

David......   Radishes need lots of sun.... full sun.... If they are planted, where even the shade from neighboring plants hits them, they put all their energy into growing larger leaves......

I just read that.... no Holiday Inn for me...


----------



## themule69 (Jun 11, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> David......   Radishes need lots of sun.... full sun.... If they are planted, where even the shade from neighboring plants hits them, they put all their energy into growing larger leaves......
> 
> I just read that.... no Holiday Inn for me...


Dave....I guess I will check into a Holiday Inn. The other plants around them are shorter than the radishes. I will plant again in a few differant places. seeds are cheap enough. I have planted them the same way before and they have always done great. I haven't noticed the Neighboring plants doing better. But who knows They might be a little taller than before.

Thanks and Happy smoken.

David


----------



## daveomak (Jun 11, 2013)

Also, it could be too much nitrogen fertilizer.... N grows the green part of the plant...  P or K grows the root system... I can't remember which is which.....    and the other part of P or K grows the fruit...   or something like that....  Dave


----------



## themule69 (Jun 11, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Also, it could be too much nitrogen fertilizer.... N grows the green part of the plant...  P or K grows the root system... I can't remember which is which.....    and the other part of P or K grows the fruit...   or something like that....  Dave


I had a soil sample done last summer. It said It's all my falt. I was Just a little low on the N 1st# and on the P 3rd#. Less than 1pound per 1000sf. I did add it. We have had a lot of rain since I planted this year. Last year it was drier than normal. However I have all the water I want to use.

David


----------



## daveomak (Jun 11, 2013)

How was the Magnesium ???  I know garlic, another root crop, likes mag... (epsom salts)...


----------



## themule69 (Jun 11, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> How was the Magnesium ???  I know garlic, another root crop, likes mag... (epsom salts)...


Magnesium was dead on. Garlic and onions are planted just north of redishs. They have done great the last couple of years.

David


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 11, 2013)

My garden is doing real nice..

Had to put some sevin on the peppers..

The bugs like the peppers and the brugmansias so far..

Acorn squash...













P6100006 (2).JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Jun 11, 2013






Mini watermelons...













P6100007 (2).JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Jun 11, 2013






Beans.already eating them..mmmmmm













P6100010.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Jun 11, 2013






Closest row Mini or lunch box bells..

Then japs last row is habs..













P6100011.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Jun 11, 2013


















P6100012.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Jun 11, 2013






Herbs...













P6100015.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Jun 11, 2013






Sunflowers getting buds on..













P6100009 (2).JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Jun 11, 2013






Hey Kat..moved some of the hens and chicks...













P6100013.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Jun 11, 2013






Fatsia, hydrangea, elephant ears and hostas..













P6100016.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Jun 11, 2013






Cut the grass today so the yard looks happy..













P6100017.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Jun 11, 2013






All the snakes and lizards have decided the huge guy is god and they worship him..

They all get inside and on it...it's fun to watch...













P6100014 (2).JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Jun 11, 2013






Craig


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 11, 2013)

Craig...the Hens and Chicks look great!  Mine are growing with this heat!

Something in munching on my Cabbages!!!!  Used Sevin on them....and seems to be better.  What else would work?













6-10 garden 8.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 11, 2013






this is the worst one.

Kat


----------



## themule69 (Jun 11, 2013)

Craig.....Kat... looken good.

David

my weeds are growing great.


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 11, 2013)

themule69 said:


> Craig.....Kat... looken good.
> 
> David
> 
> my weeds are growing great.


Can I tell you how much I HATE nut grass!  HATE IT!

Kat


----------



## tobycat (Jun 16, 2013)

Had my garden going to a great start since late March then Bambi paid me a visit, ate everything down to the nub - Except my Bhut Jolokias ! go figure.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 16, 2013)

Sounds like bambi is seasoned and ready for the grill....   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  .......


----------



## themule69 (Jun 17, 2013)

Bambi taste good. Bambi always eats my jalapeno plants first. Year after year. I have to replant jalapenos. If they can get a little larger they leave them alone. I wonder why?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (Jun 18, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Sounds like bambi is seasoned and ready for the grill....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143265/mules-venison-jerky-w-qview-and-recipe













hind leg.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jun 18, 2013












   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Happy eating. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sorry
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Happy smoken.

David

PS my garden is doing better.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 18, 2013)

Ahhhhhh !!  Venison Tar-Tar..... dipped in chinese mustard with toasted sesame seeds.......


----------



## smokinroosters (Jun 30, 2013)

image.jpg



__ smokinroosters
__ Jun 30, 2013





My first harvest of the year!


----------

